# Quest to improve sound quality...



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

Lately I am on a quest to improve SQ and bought many high end cables and interconnects such as Kimber and Analysis Plus and Audioquest and my advice is to spend your money on speaker or pre/pro upgrade if you want to improve SQ. I have bought four amps to compare....Proceed Amp 3 , Parasound 2205a, Rotel 1075 and Acurus 200 x 3 all bought used. While there is a difference between this amp, it's not that significant. My speaker are Mirage OM series and I am selling the amps soon to buy A Revel performa or Magnapan HT system.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Panamax MAX 5400-EX - Deal of the Weekend!*

This thread was created from another thread to keep other thread on topic. :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Panamax MAX 5400-EX - Deal of the Weekend!*

I would suggest that you consider the implications for placement before buying either of those speakers. The magnepans are pretty obvious in this regard, but the rear port on the Revel makes for surprisingly critical placement, IME. I recently calibrated a system for a client who had them and the rear wave made the distance very critical. The speakers sounded quite good but you want a room (and perhaps family) that gives you the flexibility to place them properly.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Panamax MAX 5400-EX - Deal of the Weekend!*



lcaillo said:


> I would suggest that you consider the implications for placement before buying either of those speakers. The magnepans are pretty obvious in this regard, but the rear port on the Revel makes for surprisingly critical placement, IME. I recently calibrated a system for a client who had them and the rear wave made the distance very critical. The speakers sounded quite good but you want a room (and perhaps family) that gives you the flexibility to place them properly.


Thanks for your input. My Mirage OM are more placement sensitive than both the Revels and the Magnapans. You would be surprised what the Audyssey MultiEQ does to overcome placement issues.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Panamax MAX 5400-EX - Deal of the Weekend!*

Not surprised at all, but you are not getting the best out of your system, IME, if you simply rely on such a system to patch problems with placement. Some are so significant that no amount of electronic correction can achieve what moving to a more appropriate location can.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Panamax MAX 5400-EX - Deal of the Weekend!*



lcaillo said:


> Not surprised at all, but you are not getting the best out of your system, IME, if you simply rely on such a system to patch problems with placement. Some are so significant that no amount of electronic correction can achieve what moving to a more appropriate location can.


One may not get the optimum result but still achieve very good result. I am going to try some Acoustic panels next. FYI, I have my speakers out 3' from the rear wall but only 1' from the side wall. I have a big projection screen that puts a restriction as to how far I can get the speakers out from the SIDE wall. I am going to take a measurement today to see if I have any frequency gaps and any over emphasis on any particular frequency.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Panamax MAX 5400-EX - Deal of the Weekend!*



lcaillo said:


> I would suggest that you consider the implications for placement before buying either of those speakers. The magnepans are pretty obvious in this regard, but the rear port on the Revel makes for surprisingly critical placement, IME. I recently calibrated a system for a client who had them and the rear wave made the distance very critical. The speakers sounded quite good but you want a room (and perhaps family) that gives you the flexibility to place them properly.


Re-reading your comments about the Revels got me thinking about the M22s instead of the F32s. Are the M22 less critical about placement? Are the M22 adequate for HT in my 20 x 17 x 8 HT room? What can the F32 do the M22 can't except for the low end? Is three feet from the rear wall and one feet from the side wall enough to give ample breathing room for either speaker? I have JL audio Fathom sub for that. Thanks for your input.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

Sonnie, I checked out your gallery and my set up looks much like yours except mine is a little wider. I am thinking of getting some Acoustic panels and the one I found are 24 x 24 which would not work for me. What are the sizes of your panels. Where did you get them and how are they working out for you. I tried to PM you but I don't see any link.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... you have to have 10 posts to PM a member, but you are better asking the question in the forum anyway, for the benefit of everyone.

Those are very inefficient panels that I have... 2' x 4', but only 1" thick. I would recommend checking out our Acoustics forum and see what GIK Acoustics can recommend for you.


----------

